# Lesser Sundas python



## Jeremy Kriske (Apr 27, 2007)

These guys are also known as Timor pythons, although they are not found on the island of Timor. They are an amazing python, that is actually a lot more like a coulubrid.


----------



## yommy (Apr 27, 2007)

different , i like it.


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Apr 27, 2007)

is it alive or dead?


----------



## Retic (Apr 27, 2007)

Yet another beautiful python Jermey.


----------



## sxc_celly (Apr 27, 2007)

Very different, i like it, thanks!


----------



## nvenm8 (Apr 27, 2007)

GEARJAMMER said:


> is it alive or dead?



Looks alive to me, what makes you ask that?


----------



## bunnykin (Apr 27, 2007)

Looks alittle like a antaresia in shape .....I like


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks guys! There are a very cool species. 

Gearjammer,
It's alive! lol


----------



## GreatSage (Apr 28, 2007)

I agree with bunnykins I thought it looked not unlike a stimson, with a few mods of course.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 28, 2007)

a stimmi with blood python patterning lol


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 28, 2007)

Not bad.

Aren't the timor pyhtons from the same family as the scrubby?


----------



## bunnykin (Apr 28, 2007)

stimmy and a scrub ..... Id pay to see that


----------



## eladidare (Apr 28, 2007)

Jeremy Kriske said:


> These guys are also known as Timor pythons, although they are not found on the island of Timor. They are an amazing python, that is actually a lot more like a coulubrid.


 what do u mean they are more like a colubrid? just curious... it sounds a bit strange to me... beautiful snakes though, what a find!!!


----------



## cement (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice pattern on the head scales


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (May 1, 2007)

Craig.a.c,
Actually, they are in the genus _python_. Many feel they should be moved to _morelia_, but they are in _python_ for now. 

eladidare,
I just mean they are more similar to a king snake in the behavior digestive cycle. They are constanly on the move, unlike any of my "lazy" pythons. Not much basking or laying around. They also digest a meal very quickly and have no trouble spraying you when handles, very similar to many coulubrids. 

And thanks again all!


----------



## militant_vixen (May 1, 2007)

Hm I remember my mates when they were posted over there saying that the snakes use to come into their hootchies of a night time cause it was warm.


----------

